# Input needed - change proposed to Deso-Gray permit system



## Janet H (Jan 17, 2007)

Price Field Office Proposes to Convert Desolation-Gray Canyons River Permit System to Recreation.gov

The BLM Price Field Office is announcing a 30-day opportunity for the public to provide input on proposed changes to its river permitting system for the Desolation and Gray Canyons of the Green River. The proposal would convert the existing permitting system for private boaters from a first-come, first-serve call-in reservation process, to an online lottery reservation process on the Recreation.gov. 

If the proposal is approved, private river permit lottery applications for the 2013 season would be accepted between December 1, 2012 and January 31, 2013. A detailed analysis of the proposed changes is included in the BLM Price Field Office?s Draft Business Plan for Desolation Gray Canyons of the Green River. All public comments must be received in writing via letter at BLM Price Field Office, 125 South 600 West, Price, Utah, 84501 or email at [email protected] by November 10, 2012.

This information with the hyperlinks can be found at:
Price


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Please explain to me why this is a bad thing. I haven't ran Deso/Gray yet, but most of the overnight/multiday trips I have done were awarded via lottery. Seems like it gives more variety of people opportunity to go apposed to a few river rats booking big groups on multiple weekends right at the beginning of permit season. I have only been applying for permits for a couple 2-3 seasons now and had good luck, so maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## Janet H (Jan 17, 2007)

Not a bad thing - necessarily... BUZZ was sent this info with the request to post it as information of interest to members.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Janet thanks for posting.

I'll actually make a case for why the proposed permit system for Deso might be a bad thing. If you've watched the calendar the last few years with the call-in system (1st-come, 1st served 5 months to the date in advance), the Deso days all fill immediately until mid-March when the permits are awarded from the lotteries of the other rivers. Then dates start to open up again. Having Deso be one more lottery app encourages people to put in as a "back-up", but then the proposed system doesn't require cancellation until 3 weeks in advance. I would worry that now August and September dates will all be blocked out the same way June and July are now, and the only way to get on Deso will be either by winning the lottery or having a life that allows a week-long trip on 3 weeks notice. 

If it was up to me, I would like to see a rolling, month-by-month lottery with a $1 application fee maybe 4 months in advance.


----------



## Wavewrangler (Jun 12, 2013)

Wavewrangler said:


> We just had a horrible experience with Gil at green river shuttles. DO NOT USE THEM FOR ANY REASON! Our cars were not at the take out and when we called him he said he was 45 minutes out of green river and didn't realize we were going to be there. An hour and a half he shows up at swayzes with 4 rigs that are not ours with 4 obviously tweaked out drivers. He can't figure out who we even are he is so messed up. He starts pacing the ramp and blinking his googly eyes. And reaches into his pocket and asks if this was our key. It was!! He said I've been carrying this around for days wondering who's it was. That's when my blood began to boil our cars were still at sand wash. While he was was trying to figure out what to do he said to my wife and a couple other women on our trip to "get out of my hair you F-ers" and if you back me in a corner I'm going to tell you all to F off. Not a lot we could do. He loaded all our stuff in someone else's rigs and drove us to green river to wait at Rays while figured out what to do. He decided hours later to strand us at the motel 6 while he and his meth buddies ran the shuttle. He wouldn't drive us to sand wash to get our own cars because he wouldn't have to give us a refund because he technically ran the shuttle. At 2 in the morning when he finally got back he said we couldn't wait until we slept to unload all our stuff from someone else's trailer. If you know anyone who ran Deso June 7-13ish and owned a white excursion with Mississippi plates or white Tundra or a white 4runner tell them GIL at Green river shuttles used them to drive another groups stuff piled to the brim! DON'T GET GIL'D in GREEN RIVER with your Deso shuttle.


----------

